# international truck hire



## picoverde (Sep 3, 2008)

Does anyone know of a company either in the UK or Spain that will rent a 7.5 tonne truck to take from one country to the other and back? There seems to be an issue with breakdown cover. Any advise great appreciated.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

picoverde said:


> Does anyone know of a company either in the UK or Spain that will rent a 7.5 tonne truck to take from one country to the other and back? There seems to be an issue with breakdown cover. Any advise great appreciated.



No problem at all ..... I hired from Thrifty Truck rental in Coventry. Just Google it.


----------



## Ms Sunshine (Sep 29, 2008)

This may be of interest, A Friend of mine recently moved back to the Uk from Spain
using a One way Van hire company with depots both in UK and SPain. I know there was an option to rent a 7.5 ton lorry but chose the next size down 

company called way2gohire 

hope it helps


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

picoverde said:


> Does anyone know of a company either in the UK or Spain that will rent a 7.5 tonne truck to take from one country to the other and back? There seems to be an issue with breakdown cover. Any advise great appreciated.


As above, there is a company that does both ways and one way hire. They mostly specialise in LWB Luton vans but I did hear they had got 7.5 tonners now - heres the full details

[email protected]

way2go Rent it one way... your way. - Home
Information: Spain: +0034-965794682
Spain Mob: 0034-618495184
UK: 0044 (0)844 734 8455
UK Mob: 0044 (0)7850 761514
Office hours: Mon to Sat 9am to 5pm


----------

